# pics of my reds, piraya, terns, and spilo



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

finally ................


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

and another


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

9 inch red


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

9 incher


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

full tank shot


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

6 inch tern


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sorry that was the 9 incher


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

and another


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

here is the piraya


----------



## bbq (Jun 3, 2003)

Luv the colors on dem reds


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

pic of the gold spilo


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

pic of them attacking some feeders


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

heres the caribes


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

how about another


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

some more caribe


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

How does the spilo do in that pygo tank? Looks to be a bit smaller than most of the other fish...do any problems occur?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice fish there


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

How long have the Spilo been there? and how big is it compared to the rest of the pygo? Do they fight with him, etc?


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Real nice looking tank and fish!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

very nice fish. that 9 inch red looks super fat.
















Joe


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

the gold spilos are in a seperate tank by themselves (my other one ) 80 gallon .there are three of them and they are about 2.5 inches i'd say .......I would never mix them in my pygo shoal(learned that from this site)







.....i wanted to have a little variety with my p's so i got two tanks .....serras and pygos .....Thank you all for the nice posts everyone hope you enjoyed them ........


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

How is the spilo keeping up with all the pygos?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> How is the spilo keeping up with all the pygos?





Mr.Harley said:


> the gold spilos are in a seperate tank by themselves (my other one ) 80 gallon


Badass pics man!!! Ive always loved the Pygo mixed shoal!!! All you need now is a couple of Pirayas and your set!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Mr Xenon

My pygo tank is a 135 gallon and my gold spilo tank is an 80 gallon...The pygos are by themselves and the spilos are in the 80 gallon tank ...Definetly no mixing ....
both my tanks are kinda decorated the same....the 80 gallon just has smaller scale decor


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

The piraya is in picture # 8...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

i will snap some pics of the spilo tank tonight and post them for you guys....


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

nice p's and tanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2003)

the Ps looks great but the pics are too big!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet pics


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

Man wish I had room for a big tank, very nice ps dood.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice P's Man


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice shots ..love the tern,can you get more shots of the piraya..thanks


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Pack, i will post some more of the piraya for u as soon as i can ...he got his tail all bitten up last night......i hope he is ok .we will see when i get home .......


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Pack, i will post some more of the piraya for u as soon as i can ...he got his tail all bitten up last night......i hope he is ok .we will see when i get home .......


 sorry to hear that..hopefully the tail grows back:down:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

bump ...here you go Makavelli


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

Mr Harley,

Have you had any problems with your mixed pygo shoal? I am considering mixing my caribes and my reds but I am not sure yet. Also the caribas are still 2 inches and have a ways to go.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

BoSox65 said:


> Mr Harley,
> 
> Have you had any problems with your mixed pygo shoal? I am considering mixing my caribes and my reds but I am not sure yet. Also the caribas are still 2 inches and have a ways to go.


 Bosox

No fortunantly i have not had any problems with my mixed shoal ....There was a slight one the first day i got my piraya ...he's only 4 inches and all my other fish are bigger than him ranging from 5 to 9 inches.....the first night they were with him i think my new little caribe which i dropped in the same day ate his tail fins all up ....Little sh*t....I was lucky to get the the fish that i got since they are so good in tempermant ....I mean there is still your usual chasing and showing sings of aggression like tail waggin or having there mouths open at the ground but overall its great having a mixed shoal ...I highly reccommend it....







I would say by reading you sig that you may want to wait awhile before throwing those caribes in with your big reds ...maybe let the caribe grow to about 3 inches and then throw them in....With my expierence with them i would have to say that your caribe's will probably end up taking over that tank when you mix them cause there crazy and evil.....


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Nice fish, tanks, and pics keep em comin. Glad to hear another success in having a mixed pygo shoal, hopefully it works out for me when I get my 2 pirayas to add to my 4 caribas.


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks Mr Harley, I definately will wait a bit before mixing them.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

camotekid said:


>


 exactly!


----------

